# Other health news 23/03/09



## Admin (Mar 23, 2009)

*Pill for sale online*
Fears are growing that girls could risk their health after a major pharmacy said it is to sell the morning-after Pill online from today.
http://www.express.co.uk/posts/view/90584/Fear-at-Pill-sale-online

*Jade: At peace*
Jade Goody, the "ordinary girl" who found lasting fame through her extraordinary appearances on reality television, has died. Goody, 27, died in her sleep in the early hours of Sunday morning at her home in Upshire, Essex, after a very public struggle against cervical cancer.
http://women.timesonline.co.uk/tol/life_and_style/women/celebrity/article5956393.ece

*New plans will allow doctors to sell medicines for profit*
GPs surgeries would be able to sell medicines to their patients for profit under plans drawn up by the Government.
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/newstopics/politics/5033148/GPs-surgeries-to-sell-medicines.html

*More women binge drinkers rushed to hospital than men*
The number of women admitted to hospital for alcohol poisoning in England has almost doubled within the last five years, according to shock new figures.

Some 14,304 women were admitted to hospital in 2007-8, a huge increase from 7,511 in 2003-4.
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/newstopics/politics/5033148/GPs-surgeries-to-sell-medicines.html

*Health fears for mobile addicts*
Millions of youngsters are spending up to six hours a day on their mobile phones, according to new research published yesterday.

And the figures have prompted fears that the nation is sitting on a health timebomb.
http://www.dailyexpress.co.uk/posts/view/90589

*British scientists to create ?synthetic? blood*
Scientists in Britain plan to become the first in the world to produce unlimited amounts of synthetic human blood from embryonic stem cells for emergency infection-free transfusions.
http://www.independent.co.uk/news/science/british-scientists-to-create-synthetic-blood-1651715.html

*Slump forces medical charities to cut back life-saving research*
Four of the UK's largest medical charities have been badly hit by the recession and are considering cutting the amount of money they put towards lifesaving research.

Cancer Research UK, the British Heart Foundation (BHF), Leukaemia Research and the Wellcome Trust may reduce funding for research into fatal diseases after the economic downturn wiped billions of pounds off their investments and caused donations to fall.
http://www.independent.co.uk/news/u...-to-cut-back-lifesaving-research-1651719.html

*Parents lose fight to keep alive chronically ill son 'Baby OT'*
Nine-month-old brain-damaged boy dies after ventilator turned off to comply with court order. A chronically ill nine-month-old baby boy died yesterday morning after judges ruled treatment must be withdrawn. His parents were said by their lawyer to be too upset to face the media.
http://www.independent.co.uk/life-s...live-chronically-ill-son-baby-ot-1651307.html

*Stafford Hospital Health Scandal: Hidden warnings*
The shocking extent of the failures at an NHS hospital where hundreds of patients died unnecessarily can be disclosed today.
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/health/healthnews/5029626/Hospital-scandal-missed-warnings.html

*Self Harm incidents on the increase*
For every suicide there are 20 admissions to hospital for self-harm in Wales, research suggests. As part of the Western Mail?s Our Wales: Our Children series, Health Editor Madeleine Brindley asks the experts about why young people self-harm.
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/health/healthnews/5029626/Hospital-scandal-missed-warnings.html

*Greater genetic health problems for test tube babies*
Couples will be encouraged to use in vitro fertilisation (IVF) treatment sparingly after a new study revealed it could leave babies with a greater risk of genetic health problems.
http://www.independent.co.uk/life-s...eport-will-scare-parents-off-ivf-1651320.html

*Rugby Star appeals to men to get tested for prostate cancer*
A FORMER England international rugby player stricken with prostate cancer is urging men: "Go and get tested." Andy Ripley, who played number eight for England between 1972 and 1976, says men who have reached 50 should learn from his mistake.
http://www.express.co.uk/posts/view/90496/Rugby-star-calls-on-all-men-to-take-prostate-test

*Scientist hope to identify new drugs for Alzheimers*
Scientists are working against time and testing several options, hoping to identify revolutionary new drugs that could stop Alzheimer's disease in its tracks.
http://www.medindia.net/news/Scient...evolutionary-Drugs-For-Alzheimers-48964-1.htm

*Poor cancer survival rates*
Britain has not done enough to boost cancer survival rates and will fail to hit a target to match the success of other European countries by 2010, experts claimed yesterday.

It is optimistic to expect the gap to be closed by the deadline because progress is too slow, according to medical journal The Lancet Oncology.
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...l-rates-lag-EU-despite-spending-billions.html


----------

